# Sick discus, white film body



## bug-hunt (Apr 18, 2007)

Need a bit of help on this one, have a discus with a white film/slime on both sides of his body looks abit like what we get when we get sun burn, any ideas on what it is and best course of treatment, whould this also be a secondary disease i really hope not.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Moved to freshwater.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Bug-hunt.

Any more infos we can get? Sorry to hear about your discus.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882


----------



## bug-hunt (Apr 18, 2007)

White film has sort of gone still a little on the fins, it has spread to one of the other discus fins. The one in question has a mark on one side looks like it may be opening up or could just be a bad flick wound, have started treatment with myxazin and salt dips light will stay off for a day or two and co2 will stop as well. Thinking that it could be a bacterial infection rather then a parasite. sorry to say but been told that if the wound really starts to open up then i have no choice but to take him out and read him his last rights, i cant let him infect the other fish.


----------

